# Pink Road Bike?



## JohnHemlock

My wife has a thing for pink. Anyone know a good road bike for between $500 and $1000 that comes in pink?


----------



## estone2

JohnHemlock said:


> My wife has a thing for pink. Anyone know a good road bike for between $500 and $1000 that comes in pink?


http://www.spectrumpowderworks.com/ + Trek 1000WSD or similar

Voila. That pink finish will be second to none.


----------



## California L33

JohnHemlock said:


> My wife has a thing for pink. Anyone know a good road bike for between $500 and $1000 that comes in pink?


There was a thread on pink mountain bikes over on MTBR. 

You can get some ideas here-

http://girlbike.com/features/pink-bicycle-sightings/

Or you can always go with the pink fur treatment- keeps it warm in the winter, though you do have to brush it regularly in flea and tick season and keep it out of the house when shedding.


----------



## blakcloud

*How about a flat bar road bike?*

I saw this bike at the Toronto Bike Show and then at La Bicicletta (also in Toronto) http://www.labicicletta.com/. It is a little more than you want to spend but it does look nice. You can check it out online at http://www.pinarello.com/main_eng.php


----------



## snapdragen

I think there's a pink bike thread over in General too. Pink bikes = :thumbsup:

Here 'tis:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68089


----------



## theBreeze

Though it makes me gag, Orbea makes a woman's AL frame bike in pink. I saw several on a local century ride aournd here. 

personally I wouldn't be caught dead on one.


----------



## southpaw533

Fuji makes a nice womens bike in pink w/ a msrp of about $1k. Check it out at www.fujibikes.com


----------



## dewaday

Little over your price range, but this rocks.

Kona King Zing


----------



## il sogno

dewaday said:


> Little over your price range, but this rocks.
> 
> Kona King Zing


I'm not into p*nk bikes but I gotta say that's a nice one.


----------



## boris badenov

Kona King Zing

if i had that kind of money, i would buy it just because it is pink. it is kinda like the saying...if you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## majura

*SUB Zero 2*










http://www.sarahulmerbrand.com/Bike&Wear/bike_road_subzero2.asp

Although I'm not sure about US distribution.


----------



## snapdragen

I've always liked the sub zero. Maybe Spirito will send me one........


----------



## orbit

snapdragen said:


> I've always liked the sub zero. Maybe Spirito will send me one........


I can be bribed with vodka Snap.....


----------



## il sogno

snapdragen said:


> I've always liked the sub zero. Maybe Spirito will send me one........


Just set up one of those "Fund for Snap's new bike" threads in the Lounge and you'll have one in no time.


----------



## snapdragen

il sogno said:


> Just set up one of those "Fund for Snap's new bike" threads in the Lounge and you'll have one in no time.


If I set up a "fund" it will be for Snap's new loft.......


----------



## snapdragen

orbit said:


> I can be bribed with vodka Snap.....


Me too!


----------



## orbit

snapdragen said:


> If I set up a "fund" it will be for Snap's new loft.......


Loft is c(0)d3 for bar, right?  

BTW, if its any consolation, the silver tape, stem and post on the sub zeros look tacky in the flesh. Some of the stores are swapping them to black and they look much better. YMMV.


----------

